# [SOLVED] ntune problem



## Fafarona (Jul 3, 2010)

Well since i reinstalled OS ( installed newest driver , old one was in june, of 8400 M G gpu ) and now i installed ntune, i cant see menu for overclocking cpu and gpu ( since i had pretty nice use of it when i would downclock them,reduce of heat  ) so what do i need to install ( maybe older drivers) since with newest driver all i had to install is display driver.


Help and thank you  ray:


----------



## deleted21120102 (Nov 21, 2009)

first, roll back the driver and see if it works with that particular driver. If it is still greyed out, make sure the graphics card is selected. That should make it work. you can downclock them if you feel like it.


----------

